# My new Onix came!!



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

My new Onix just came a couple days ago. It is a 57cm, built up with Rival, Force compact cranks, Rolf Apex wheels and Time RXS pedals. Of course it snows several inches the day after it comes in, so I won't get to ride it for a LONG time.. Oh well...


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

i'm drooling. nice ride!! merry christmas!!


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks, I'm excited!! Merry Christmas to all!!!!


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

Did Orbea do the build for you? I didn't think they did that anymore with the Onix line? I have the exact same bike...well frame. It's an 07' but with the Ultegra Group.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, Orbea did the build for me. I don't know if they did anything special for me because I work at an Orbea Dealer tho. They are an EXTREMELY easy company for us to work with, so they are always willing to help, and I would guess they still would if the frames only are available.


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, I agree. They are very accomidating. I originally had ordered the Orange version with the SRAM. Fed Ex crushed the frame upon delivery to my LBS. Unfortunatley that was their last orange Onix for about 3 weeks. They gave me the TDF (blue) version at no extra cost and threw in the Ultegra chain and cassette as a way of saying sorry for making me wait...even though it was Fedex's fault. Couldn't be happier with this bike. Although if I win the lottery tonight I'm ordering the Orca! LOL

P.S. Sorry to hear about the snow...must be pure torture.


----------



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine came in yesterday too. It's a 2007 with the Ultegra Group. It looks great. Won't ride for another week though. I think this is a great deal for the amount of bike that you get with this package.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

I have one, as well. You'll love it. Is that the standard ITM stem? Can't quite make it out...


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I built it onthe Made to Order deal. It is an ITM Visia or Vista. I forget which... ITM Lux Lite bars.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Very nice. Its a shame you can't ride it, what with the snow, but when you can, head straight for that climb you always dread. I suspect that you will gain a whole new perspective on climbing and sprinting, if my experience is any indication.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome!! I am really looking forward to it!! In Minnesota, who knows when it will get ridden. It could be March, or it could be May!!! It's a good thing that my wife is understanding, the Onix sleeps in the living room by the tv so I can keep an eye on it!!!!


----------

